# How to mount a LVM Hard Disk Drive? [solved]

## shazam75

HI all 

When i try and mount my SATA 500G LVM using 

```
mount -t ext2 /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 /mnt/SATA/
```

I get back 

```
mount: special device /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00 does not exist
```

Even though lvdisplay shows:

```
lvdisplay

  /proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found

  Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel?

  Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver.

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Name                /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol00

  VG Name                VolGroup00

  LV UUID                5OqcN2-9bBD-186J-46XU-D7CT-pOcd-QkU6Uj

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Status              NOT available

  LV Size                463.59 GB

  Current LE             14835

  Segments               1

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Name                /dev/VolGroup00/LogVol01

  VG Name                VolGroup00

  LV UUID                DKpNp4-3kgS-VkfR-dkGw-62jm-X3Lh-uNXau9

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Status              NOT available

  LV Size                1.94 GB

  Current LE             62

  Segments               1

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

```

Any help appreciated.

Thanks

Shelton.

----------

## drescherjm

Type 

```
vgchange -a y
```

Then continue with the mount.

----------

## shazam75

Thanks John - that worked! - I also had to enable it in my kernel - i think under RAID/LVM.

Cheers

Shelton.

----------

